# Coffee table finished



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

All done now, but one fairly major change, we both decided the base looked better upside down! :surprise::smile:

5ft x 3ft x 1/2" glass top, bubinga base.

Only tools used were table saw, router (table and hand held), hammer and chisel briefly to square the mortice ends, and lots and lots of sandpaper.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking at it the top I have is bigger, mine is about 1700mm long, I do like your frame. N


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like it, you have just come up with a brilliant idea ,a convertible table. You can go both ways, right side up or right side down. Good job on the legs and frame, and reusing the top.
Herb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

neville9999 said:


> Looking at it the top I have is bigger, mine is about 1700mm long, I do like your frame. N


Oh, so size DOES matter, huh? :nerd:
Mine is (in metric) 1.5 m x 0.9 m or 1500 mm x 900 mm.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Bob, that's one fine looking table and the finish looks super. I don't normally like glass topped table but that table would look great in anyone's living room. Love the finish.....


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very Nice!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Super ----- it's the sanding part I don't like.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Strangely, I enjoy sanding, getting every thing crisp or blended, I can spend days sanding.

But finishing.... Oh man I HATE applying varnish.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Strangely, I enjoy sanding, getting every thing crisp or blended, I can spend days sanding...


First, I normally don't like glass topped tables, but this is really beautifully done, and I agree that it looks better upside down. I also like the idea of recycling the glass. The wood and finish are first rate.

I used to dislike sanding, but I got a couple of sets of the Rockler shaped sanding blocks, AND some of the 3M flexible sanding medium. The flex allows wrapping the sanding medium so it comforms to the shape. Has made sanding picture frames and other irregular surfaces much less tedious.

You can get the sanding medium at Amazon (below), It is expensive, but I bought out the stock at HD because it's so much better and far longer lasting than paper backed sandpaper. I'd heard that it was being discontinued. I have been spoiled now. Here are pix.

Get it here https://www.amazon.com/3M-28150SBE-...qid=1569515703&sprefix=3m+flex,aps,230&sr=8-4

Here's a link to sanding blocks on Amazon, other companies make them too, and the come in wedge shapes as well. https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Rockler+sanding+grips&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

The table came out nice.


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

Nicely done!

There is a product called Abralon which can really help with finish sanding....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A thing of beauty, Bob!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

What they all said/


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

Beautiful! Truly unique!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very unique , great outcome David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sominus said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> There is a product called Abralon which can really help with finish sanding....


Here's a link to this mesh abrasive. https://www.mirka.com/ABRALON-8A0/


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice job Bob.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I've been using Mirka abranet for a couple of years now. You never want to use old fashioned sandpaper again.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice table, Bob... a job you can be proud of.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

sunnybob said:


> Oh, so size DOES matter, huh? :nerd:
> Mine is (in metric) 1.5 m x 0.9 m or 1500 mm x 900 mm.


I have to do something with the top I have, sooner or later as it just sits around leaning on a wall. N


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

great job, Bob....


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

It reminds me of 50's Danish designe. Looks very nice 👍


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have made a few projects with tempered glass and always get the "Pencil" Edge treatment. The Pencil edge is basically a bull nose (Roundover). The Pencil edge is kinder to your shins when you bump the coffee table. 

Be sure to always for finishing options at the glass shop when you get a custom piece of glass made.


----------

